# C&C Generals: Verbindungsabrüche/Daten nicht syncron



## Experience1986 (1. Juni 2003)

Hi, 

Ich bekomme immer einen Fehlerwenn ich online Spielen will, Daten seien nicht snycron, oder du oder jemand anderes nutzen eine firewall, oder es kommen jede menge verbindungsabbrüche während des spiels. 

Zudem können keine neuen Maps während des SPiels (im Aufbau) übertragen werden. 

Es kann ja nicht sein, das so viele leute eine Firewall nutzen und andauernd das spiel abbrechen. 

Und dann habe ich gelesen, in einem Forum, das wenn die daten nicht snycron seien, würde der gegner einen trainer nutzen oder cheaten. 

Habt ihr lösungen? 

Ich hab ne DSL leitung und lasse, während ich Generals spiele keine anderen Programe laufen und auch keine Firewall.


----------



## JohannesR (1. Juni 2003)

Was hat das mit "Windows & MS Office" zu tun?
Sowas gehört entweder
A) ins Netzwerkforum (IPX/NetBIOS)
oder
B) ins Spieleforum.
Das Spieleforum wurde glücklicherweise Abgeschafft. Cheaten hat allerdings auch nichts mit Netzwerken zu tun. Also bist du hier irgendwie völlig falsch. IMO.


----------



## Experience1986 (1. Juni 2003)

^^^^^^User helfen User^^^^^^^

Naja, wo soll ich denn hinmachen, es gibt kein sonstiges und keine spiele forum.

Hier geht es auch nicht um das cheaten, sondern darum, das generals lauter fehler bringt.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (1. Juni 2003)

versuchs mal im Forum vom Herstellen (westwood?) - die haben bestimmt ein "Technical Issues" Board...


----------

